# Amazing thing



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

I saw the most amazing thing today. This is what I saw today, and I am still smiling: A DOUBLE RAINBOW


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

hope you weren't high


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh no, I don't get high. It was really amazing to see a double rainbow today. They are rare, usually there is only one rainbow not two, like there was today.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They are pretty. I see them all the time where I live. The coolest rainbow I saw, was one early morning. Like 7:30. It hadnt rained, and it was during the time the sun wais pinkish. Coolest rainbow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

I love rainbows. This one was very vivid. You could see all the colors of it, but the faded one you couldn't see all the colors. I stood outside in awe of it. It was amazing.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

That's really cool! I remember a few years ago I was at a friends house late in the evening and we saw a double rainbow just like what you saw, but if we looked really close, there was actually a third one that was really light. Of course no one thought to take a picture at the time, but I wish I would have! I haven't seen more than one since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks. That is cool, wish I could see three rainbows like you did, but it was just amazing to see a double rainbow.


----------

